# Red Feather Lakes in Northern CO



## llama31 (Jan 13, 2006)

Anybody familiar with Red Feather Lakes Road in Northern Colorado? My wife and I are thinking about riding up to Red Feather Lakes and staying the night up there, sort of a mini-credit-card tour. But I'm not sure what the road is like. And shoulder? Too much traffic? 

Thanks.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Hi Llama31. Are you the same guy from MTBR? I posted on your mtbr thread.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

llama31 said:


> Anybody familiar with Red Feather Lakes Road in Northern Colorado? My wife and I are thinking about riding up to Red Feather Lakes and staying the night up there, sort of a mini-credit-card tour. But I'm not sure what the road is like. And shoulder? Too much traffic?
> 
> Thanks.


Pretty area as I recall. Lots of good camping. It's been too long since I've been there to remember the road conditions though.


----------



## Cowboyway (Mar 30, 2009)

Very pretty up there, and nice roads. I've never biked it, but I have some family that own some land in Red Feather, so I've been there quite often. The roads get very little traffic, as there isn't much up there. You will enjoy it.


----------



## badhat (Jul 30, 2009)

theres no shoulder, and there are some chewed up sections of road, but unles you go in a holiday weekend the traffic usually isnt that bad. i do it every once in a while, the only reason i dont do it more is that the 20 miles of 287 i have to ride to get there are really boring.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

badhat said:


> theres no shoulder, and there are some chewed up sections of road, but unles you go in a holiday weekend the traffic usually isnt that bad. i do it every once in a while, the only reason i dont do it more is that the 20 miles of 287 i have to ride to get there are really boring.


You don't like the stretch from north Fort Collins to Laporte? You don't like the stretch from Laporte up to Livermore?


----------



## badhat (Jul 30, 2009)

yeah hard to believe isnt it?


----------

